# Budget Single 15 Install



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

I already got a Rockford PBR 300w Mini Sub Amp (about 320w @ 1ohm on Birth Sheet). 

Sub will be in a 4cu/ft Ported Box Tuned to 32hz. This will be a Daily Driver Install.

The Subs that it has come down to (Max of $150 to Spend on a Sub and MUST be Wired to 1ohm) are:

1. Crossfire BMF1514
2. Alpine Type-S 15
3. Sundown E-15
4. Image Dynamics ID15 V3
5. MB Quart PWE-352

Of those, which one do you think would Work best with what I have to Work with?

The Box may be Over the Recommended Specs for some of them, but due to the Lack of Power, I'm Making it a lil Bigger to try to Help out with that.


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, so the MB is out. 

Just saw it's a Sealed Box only Sub.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Why are you limiting yourself to one box size?


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not really Limiting myself to just that 1 Box. That's the Biggest I can Fit in the Space I have to Work with. 33W x 16.5H x 21D

It can def. be Smaller if it had to be. 

But with the Limited Amount of Power I have to Work with, I gotta make the Box as Big as I can to Help out with the Lack of Power.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

What vehicle is this going in again?


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wrangler...what does that have to do with Choosing what Sub I should Run?


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

This one isn't 1 ohm capable..... BUT, it is VERY efficient and will work perfectly on the power you will have at 2 ohm and absolutely hammer in a ported box.

DCON 15 Sound Solutions Audio 15" 300W DCON Series Subwoofer - SSA STORE

P.S. ITS MADE IN THE USA... FTW


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

This one is a little over your budget but fulfills the 1 ohm requirement.

GCON-15 Sound Solutions Audio 15" 750W GCON Series Subwoofer - SSA STORE


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

I Noticed alot of People are Talking about the DCON lately. 

But would it really even Move off of about 150-175w? 

You are right though, the Efficiency is pretty damn Good. Reminds me of the Old USD Subs.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am running the Alpine Type-S in my Mini Cooper off of 200 RMS and it's surprisingly loud in 1.8ft3 sealed.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

Xfire


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

So I went ahead and got the Sundown E. 

I'm Happy, got it in 4cu/ft @ 32hz and it's just what I wanted. Of course right now, it's pretty much just Playing out in the Open since I have my Hardtop Off...but I got a Deck Cover on the Wrangler, so it's Hidden, but it still Sounds Good.

When I get the Hardtop back On though, it's gonna be pretty damn Impressive.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

s60rguy said:


> So I went ahead and got the Sundown E.
> 
> I'm Happy, got it in 4cu/ft @ 32hz and it's just what I wanted. Of course right now, it's pretty much just Playing out in the Open since I have my Hardtop Off...but I got a Deck Cover on the Wrangler, so it's Hidden, but it still Sounds Good.
> 
> When I get the Hardtop back On though, it's gonna be pretty damn Impressive.


Good deal


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

A lil Update, got the Hard Top back on Yesterday and this thing is VERY Impressive with the Cab all Sealed Up now, and it's only getting 300w.

I've had Record Breaking / Show Winning Stereo's in the Past, so it's gotta take alot to Impress me in Terms of Loudness and this Sub on only 300w def. does.

2 Thumbs Up to Sundown.


----------

